
Video: Trevor Blackwell's Robot At Y Combinator - python_kiss
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZR1Rrz_-nic
======
naish
Very cool; however, for those unaware, it may appear more impressive than it
is...

From what I can see, it is essentially a teleoperated hand/arm mounted on a
(tethered, top AND bottom!) Segway-like base. The latter is a well-publicized
Trevor Blackwell hack from several years ago. Watch for Trevor from about the
2 minute mark onwards, standing in the background and wearing a blue shirt. He
is in front of a massive control panel, operating the robot's hand with an
instrumented (haptic?) glove.

To be fair, this is still an impressive piece of engineering. Undoubtedly, it
will serve as an important platform for future development efforts.

------
mattculbreth
Paul--any chance we can see Dexter at Startup School?

------
dfranke
I thought this video looked vaguely familiar, and then I noticed myself
standing in the peanut gallery.

